# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Help please - installing a window hood on weatherboards.

## The Dec

Hi guys, 
I was hoping that someone can give me some advice. 
I am looking to install a widow hood over a widow. However when I put the hood ends up on the weatherboards they don't sit flush. (ie. because of the weatherboards) which makes it difficult to fix them. 
Can anyone offer my any advice as to how I should attach them and what I should use. If it help the vertical heights of the hood ends are 110cms 
Any advice would really be appreciated. 
Cheers, 
The Dec   :Biggrin:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Hi, i have no idea what a "window hood" is, so others smarter than me might figure it out,  but a picture or link would surely help an answer to your question   :Wink:

----------


## phild01

My guess it's an awning of some descript, but pics would help.

----------


## The Dec

Sorry guys yes it a timber awning. (ie. a bracket similar to the attached)

----------


## sol381

2 long screws or batten screws is all thats needed. pre-drill the bracket and weatherboard.. There will be a stud to screw to. One below that lower bracket and one higher..You can try and line  up the screw with the thickest part of the weatherboard but it doesnt really matter.. Make sure it is plumb with the window reveal and that the horizontal section  is higher than the window, especially  if you are using casements.

----------

